# Is he affenpinscher ?



## jaylivg (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello , do you think he's affenpinscher mix ?? he's about 18 lbs and almost a year . 










Thanks !


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely looks like a full blooded Affenpinscher or Affenpinscher mix to me.


----------



## jaylivg (Jan 22, 2010)

i was told that he is a schnauzer mix , but when i was googling him ( since i didn't see schnauzer in him ) , i found the affenpinscher i thought he really looks like affenpinscher . That hair and the underbite really looks like affenpinscher .

here is another picture of him . i was wondering too , what kind of breed do you think the black and white dog ? the black and white dog is only 12.5 lbs and he's 4 years old .


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Affenspinscher Mix (maybe with Schnauzer). The black/white one looks like a Terrier/Poodle mix.


----------

